# Brisket Temp Increase After Smoking?



## bbrock293 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I smoked my 2nd brisket the other day. I pulled it off at 170 and wrapped it in foil, a towel, and placed it in a cooler. I assumed this would allow the juices to settle, and bring the temp up to 180+. I let it sit for 45 minutes and then cut into it. It was still FULL of fat and the fat juices were running everywhere. I am wondering if you guys account for the temperature increase (or if there is one) after it is pulled off or if you guys just pull it off and wrap it once it hits the final temp. I am also wondering if I would have pulled it out at 190, if that fat would have been broken down. I got it from a reputable butcher shop in my town and didnt understand why it was so fatty. We couldnt eat about 1/3 of it! Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 2, 2012)

170 is a little low to pull it off. 190 is better for slicing and 200-205 if you want to pull it. You could foil it at 160-170 and put it back on until it reaches your desired final temp. Letting it rest will help redistribute the juices but you will still get some run off when slicing. Resting is not going to give you a big temp increase, maybe a few degrees. (and I still don't understand how the temp can increase when put in a cooler environment, I understand it can keep cooking in it's own heat but how can it rise?)

Not all the fat is going to go away! If it was 1/3 fat to start it sounds like it wasn't a very good cut to start with. It's a matter of preference but some trim the fat before smoking some trim a little and some leave it on 

How big was it to start?


----------



## bbrock293 (Aug 2, 2012)

It was a 4.5 pounder. The butcher said he would leave the fat on since we were smoking it, and I trimmed some off but it seemd to be running heavily through the cut. Honestly, I have gotten better cuts at Target! I figured I pulled it off too early. Next time (Sunday), I will pull it off at about 190 and let it rest for about 30-45 minutes and see what happens. Is there any real benefit to wrapping it for the last hour or so?


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as the temp increase while in holding after removing from the smoker or oven. I do not have any scientific data to prove it. But what I have been told and it make some since. You are temping the center of the thickest part to get it to a desired temp, meanwhile the outer area is at a higher temp. When you remove it from the heat source, wrap it and then place in a heat retaining container there is no where for the outer areas to release the higher temp. So the heat will distribute throughout the mass to even the temp.

Again no scientific proof to back it. Only old school Chef logic. All I said was "Yes Chef" and moved on and thought about it, and it makes since.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, exactly, it's called "carry over cooking".
In a nutshell, as said above, it's the temperature equalizing throughout the meat.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 2, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> As far as the temp increase while in holding after removing from the smoker or oven. I do not have any scientific data to prove it. But what I have been told and it make some since. You are temping the center of the thickest part to get it to a desired temp, meanwhile the outer area is at a higher temp. When you remove it from the heat source, wrap it and then place in a heat retaining container there is no where for the outer areas to release the higher temp. So the heat will distribute throughout the mass to even the temp.
> Again no scientific proof to back it. Only old school Chef logic. All I said was "Yes Chef" and moved on and thought about it, and it makes since.


That makes a lot of sense, guess I've never temped the outside of the meat before, think I will do this next time just out of curiosity! Thanks!


----------



## bruno994 (Aug 2, 2012)

BBrock, I would agree with the others that you probably pulled it a bit early, quite alot of the fat had yet to break down properly.  As far as safe eating, the meat was done, but for a great brisket, it had some work left to do.  I cook all briskets to either a feel test (poking with index finger) or the toothpick test.  IT is an indicator of doneness, but the brisket may still have some breaking down to do, so continue the cook until your temp probe or toothpick slides into the meat easily with little to no resistance..  If your a temp not feel guy, I have always taken briskets toat least 205 IT without any slicing issues.  The feel test is more for those who have cooked quite a few briskets, but the toothpick test is tried and true.


----------

